# Fiddler Crabs



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

A 6-1/2 minute video of the Library Fiddler crabs. At the start of the clip, the male that has claimed the top of the log is waving his claw, warning off the other crabs. Another male is feeding at the bottom of the log. One of the females makes a brief appearance, off to the right side of the screen About the time the 1st male decides he's made his point clear, and starts grooming, the 2nd male moves up into his territory, causing him to have a complete hissy fit until the 2nd male withdraws.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5bgjdA1ANI


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

cool! i currently have only one female fiddler. it just sits in a corner of the tank most of the time behind a plant. do you think it would be more active if i got more?


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

You do know that they need to be kept where they can get up out of the water right.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

i didnt know that. i assumed they are fully aquatic because at the pet store there were no places to get out of the water. ive had her for about 2 weeks and she is shy, but she does move around and eat.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

you really do need to make a place for her tor crawl out.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

jrdeitner said:


> i didnt know that. i assumed they are fully aquatic because at the pet store there were no places to get out of the water. ive had her for about 2 weeks and she is shy, but she does move around and eat.


Apparently they only "need" to come out of the tank very rarely, and it's to let their shells dry out so they're not too squishy. At least that's what I heard.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

ok lemme clarify this....since i live on the coast, on a channel thats basically brackish, i see a lotta of these lil critters on the sides of the channels when the tides low....they love the sun. the second the water resides i see them pop out and sun bath them selves. these lil guys NEED dry land from time to time in a day.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

awesome quality!


----------

